# Cada vez más emprendedores en timos piramidales a mi alrededor



## Biodiesel (25 Sep 2012)

Cada día me encuentro más gente metida o bien siendo "informada" para meterse en timos piramidales americanos tipo amway, acn, etc... 

Ofrecen una oportunidad de negocio que a simple vista puede ser muy interesante para emprender resultando finalmente un fiasco que incluso llega a ser negado por el afectado, conviertiéndose incluso en un Talibán defensor de la empresa.

¿Qué expriencias propias y ajenas conocéis de este tipo de actividades?


----------



## LasTcall (25 Sep 2012)

Persona cercana, ha pasado por herbalife, cafe con hongos, mangoway, lectores de aura,...nunca ha reconocido que es un timo, parece que les lavan la cabeza de tal manera que solo ellos conocen la verdad, siempre hay alguien que "gana" 1000 € a la semana...

Mierda y gente ilusa e incauta (gran mercado españa)


----------



## danilovix (25 Sep 2012)

Homepage | Amway ??

Estos todavia te venden vitaminas, a mi me ofrecieron la empresa piramidal/secta de toda la vida que es mucho más cruda "yo te meto y pagas 300 mil pelas, metes a otro que paga 300 mil y te llevas un 20%, y un 20% de los que meta el, etc.." , eso si, todos muy bien peinados y con corbata. Otra vez un tipo me "asaltó" por la calle mientras estaba esperando el semaforo para ofrecerme lo mismo, tiene que haber historias horripilantes y patéticas por ahí de los que picaron.


----------



## hayvayva (25 Sep 2012)

Dioss, volvemos a los 90, de hecho Amway llegó a patrocinar al C.B. Zaragoza, (como Forum ).

Ni con un palo.


----------



## Sealand (25 Sep 2012)

En Roger and Me de Michael Moore hablaban de eso mismo, cuando la industria automovilística y auxiliar colapsó en Michigan muchos con espíritu emprendedor y desesperados ante la falta de espectativas laborales caían en las redes de esos trileros que los exprimían por igual a ellos y a su círculo de amistades y familiares.


----------



## Chila (25 Sep 2012)

LasTcall dijo:


> Persona cercana, ha pasado por herbalife, cafe con hongos, mangoway, lectores de aura,...nunca ha reconocido que es un timo, parece que les lavan la cabeza de tal manera que solo ellos conocen la verdad, siempre hay alguien que "gana" 1000 € a la semana...
> 
> Mierda y gente ilusa e incauta (gran mercado españa)



Un familiar está con los telefonicos y con el café con hongos.
Qué brasa...


----------



## Enterao (25 Sep 2012)

joder el cafe con hongos que es ?


algunos no son timos son explotacion de desesperados: herbalife,amway, etc..pero solo han copiado el negocio de otros como avon ..


Mercadotecnia Alternativa: Hongos del deshecho del café: un nueva visión para generar riqueza


----------



## HaPLo (25 Sep 2012)

Un amigo estuvo en el de ACN y no veais la brasa que me dio. A mi ya me dio mala espina cuando me engancho para ir a una de esas reuniones que daban autentica verguenza ajena.

Lo peor de todo es que al ser amigo mio, me interese por el y trate de demostrarle por activa y por pasiva que eso era un timo, pero nada, el tio erre que erre con que era una gran oportunidad y que la gente que estaba en contra era por que no veian la oportunidad ya que no tenian ni idea de negocios. 

No se cuanta pasta palmaria pero un buen dia dejo de hablar del tema y si se lo comentaba evitaba hablar de ello a toda costa.


----------



## damnit (25 Sep 2012)

LasTcall dijo:


> Persona cercana, ha pasado por herbalife, cafe con hongos, mangoway, lectores de aura,...nunca ha reconocido que es un timo, parece que les lavan la cabeza de tal manera que solo ellos conocen la verdad, siempre hay alguien que "gana" 1000 € a la semana...
> 
> Mierda y gente ilusa e incauta (gran mercado españa)



Esos mentecatos lo que les pasa es que les resulta humillante asumir que los han engañado como a chinos. No le busques más explicación.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (25 Sep 2012)

Puff, Amway, ACN, etc. Destruyen las amistades (incluso familiares) de la gente.

Me la intentaron colar los de ACN, anda que no son tontos ni nada, existiendo internet se les pilla antes que a un cojo.

De vergüenza ajena oirles, me tenía que aguanta la risa.

Como decía el inefable Juan March "Cada dia nace un tonto".


----------



## Chila (25 Sep 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> joder el cafe con hongos que es ?
> 
> 
> algunos no son timos son explotacion de desesperados: herbalife,amway, etc..pero solo han copiado el negocio de otros como avon ..
> ...



Bolsitas de cafe solubles con esporas de no sé que seta, que son anticancerígenos, antienvejecimiento, anti todo, y que la conspiración judeomasónica de las farmacias lo mantienen en secreto para que todos sigamos enfermando y ellos forrándose.

En resumen...


----------



## Roger-That (26 Sep 2012)

A mi un conocido anda intentando liarme en lyoness. Tenéis alguna referencia? a todos hogos parece un ponzi scheme, pero tiene sentido el problema que resuelve. Aparentemente es una suerte de marketing de referidos llevado al extremo. 

En su web tienen un vídeo que lo explica más o menos. Es gratis entrar, pero para realmente obtener rendimiento de su "exclusivo club de compras" hay que pagar 2k de inicio. 

Link

Que opináis? ienso:

Yo atendiendo a la frase de Warren Buffet de "Invest in what you know" no voy a meter un clavo y voy a verlo de lejos... )


----------



## Negus (27 Sep 2012)

Es que no aprendemos ni a fuerza de explotar burbujas financieras oye. :ouch:


----------



## Acredito (27 Sep 2012)

¿Cuenta la Thermomix de los cojones?


----------



## arehucas (27 Sep 2012)

Tengo un colega metido en ACN y no ha ganado una puta mierda. Es que hay que ser gilipollas. Y todavía habla como si la empresa fuera a ser mayor que Microsoft. COn tanto gilipollas seguro que sí.


----------



## Vanish (27 Sep 2012)

A mi también intentaron una vez darme la barrila con lo de los teléfonos.

Pero pensaba que no había pagado nada por entrar, que simplemente hacía de comercial a comisión y punto, me habeis dejado acojonado.


----------



## birdland (27 Sep 2012)

un cliente me pidió " una hora de tu tiempo , para un negocio muy ventajosos " ....como siempre escucho todas las propuestas, quedamos para tratar el tema con la " tranquilidad que requería" ...después de toda la parafernalia ya tenia curiosidad . llega el día , se sienta y me pone una presentación en un portátil , el minuto me di cuenta de que iba el tema (lyoness) , pero el tío estaba tan metido en el papel que le dejé acabar el rollo , 


cuando le dije que no lo veía , que no era mi negocio poco menos que me trató de gilipoyas , que "parece mentira" y todo lo demás ,


----------



## Gold-Standard (27 Sep 2012)

herbalife... una de las mayores estafas que existen.
No hay que olvidar que el fundador murio a los 44años....(debido a una mezcla de alcohol y un medicamento llamado doxepin). Una persona asi ya no me inspiraria mucha confianza. 
EN herbalife es sabido que cuando llegan a un pais contratan a gente con dinero para que digan que llevan ganado no se cuanto con herbalife.... todo mentira


----------



## Satori (27 Sep 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> herbalife... una de las mayores estafas que existen.
> No hay que olvidar que el fundador murio a los 44años....(debido a una mezcla de alcohol y un medicamento llamado doxepin). Una persona asi ya no me inspiraria mucha confianza.
> EN herbalife es sabido que cuando llegan a un pais contratan a gente con dinero para que digan que llevan ganado no se cuanto con herbalife.... todo mentira



Yo conozco a uno que era funcionario y se salio (no una excedencia, se fue de todas todas), y gana un paston en Herbalife, tuvo la suerte de ser el primero en la zona. Despues a gente que mas o menos lo gana bien (de 1500 a 3000 euros al mes), tambien se apuntaron pronto y se lo currelan mucho muchisimo, y un monton de pringadillos que sacan poca pasta o directamente palman para llegar a objetivos. Eso si, son una puta secta y mas pesados que una vaca en brazos, me sobran como 20 kg y no veas la barrila que me dan.


----------



## Gold-Standard (27 Sep 2012)

Satori dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que era funcionario y se salio (no una excedencia, se fue de todas todas), y gana un paston en Herbalife, tuvo la suerte de ser el primero en la zona. Despues a gente que mas o menos lo gana bien (de 1500 a 3000 euros al mes), tambien se apuntaron pronto y se lo currelan mucho muchisimo, y un monton de pringadillos que sacan poca pasta o directamente palman para llegar a objetivos. Eso si, son una puta secta y mas pesados que una vaca en brazos, me sobran como 20 kg y no veas la barrila que me dan.



pues cuando te digan eso tu cuentales lo de la muerte del fundador a ver que te dicen....


----------



## Sealand (27 Sep 2012)

He estado mirando la web y sigo sin entender lo de Lyoness, te haces una tarjeta con ellos, compras usándola y ellos te dan un % de la compra. ¿Qué beneficio prometen al representante exactamente?
¿Y dónde está la trampa para el que contrate la tarjeta?


----------



## Gold-Standard (27 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> He estado mirando la web y sigo sin entender lo de Lyoness, te haces una tarjeta con ellos, compras usándola y ellos te dan un % de la compra. ¿Qué beneficio prometen al representante exactamente?
> ¿Y dónde está la trampa para el que contrate la tarjeta?



google es tu amigo a veces La tarjeta Lyoness


----------



## Sealand (27 Sep 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> google es tu amigo a veces La tarjeta Lyoness



No sé qué tienen los multinivel que el que cae en uno cae en otro y otro y otro hasta el infinito y más allá. Los despluman y siguen siendo reincidentes, debe de tratarse de algún tipo de sugestionabilidad y predisposición psicológica.


----------



## Gold-Standard (27 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> No sé que tienen los multinivel que el que cae en uno cae en otro y otro y otro hasta el infinito y más allá. Los despluman y siguen siendo reincidentes, debe de tratarse de algún tipo de sugestionabilidad y predisposición psicológica.



como bien dice el tag un tonto y su dinero..... no estan juntos mucho tiempo


----------



## SHEILITA (27 Sep 2012)

También un conocido me dio la barrila con eso (ACN) y lo peor es que hay muuucha gente que se lo cree, ¿quien te va a dar duros a cuatro pesetas?.


----------



## birdland (27 Sep 2012)

también tengo que decir que no creo que estos rollos sean un "timo" , no te mienten , no te obligan , te lo ponen bonito ,claro , pero entras si quieres . un timo si que son las cotizaciones a la seguridad social , que si es una estafa piramidal de libro y estas metido por cojones


----------



## Satori (27 Sep 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> como bien dice el tag un tonto y su dinero..... no estan juntos mucho tiempo



yo creo que va con determinado perfil psicologico.


----------



## HaPLo (27 Sep 2012)

Satori dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que era funcionario y se salio (no una excedencia, se fue de todas todas), y gana un paston en Herbalife, tuvo la suerte de ser el primero en la zona. Despues a gente que mas o menos lo gana bien (de 1500 a 3000 euros al mes), tambien se apuntaron pronto y se lo currelan mucho muchisimo, y un monton de pringadillos que sacan poca pasta o directamente palman para llegar a objetivos. Eso si, son una puta secta y mas pesados que una vaca en brazos, me sobran como 20 kg y no veas la barrila que me dan.



Es que esa es la base de los timos piramidales, para que 1 gane, tienen que perder 20. Estoy segurisimo de que con estas empresas muchisima gente se ha forrado, el problema es que habra 100 o 1000 veces mas personas que han perdido dinero. Y no solo dinero, tambien amistades.


----------



## chaber (27 Sep 2012)

Otra timoempresa: Kirby, vendedores de aspiradoras megacaras.


----------



## Diek (27 Sep 2012)

Hace ya muchos años que casi cayo un amigo mio, le libramos de que le tomaran el pelo por muy poco y nos costo bastante convencerlo...otros amigos suyos cayeron y ni nos hablaban...al cabo del tiempo todos estos tinglados caen por su propio peso y los "triunfadores" se transforman en estafados que no quieren ni oir hablar del tema.

Ultimamente algun conocido ha caido tambien, pero ya es que si no es un buen amigo ni me molesto.


----------



## dodaltel (28 Sep 2012)

El timo piramidal o multinivel es básicamente un yo te lo vendo a ti y si tú me traes otro/s vendedores yo te doy una comisión por las ventas que han traído los que tú tragistes, además de por los vendedores que trajeron los que tú trajistes.

Es decir que al pardillo se le dice que si trae a 3 personas, se llevará una parte de la comisión de esas 3 personas que trajo, más las que a su vez, trajeron los 3 que él le llevó a la empresa. Por lo general se les explica en una pizara, que tras 14 o 15 niveles, prácticamente todo el dinero que hay en España de una forma u otra terminará pasando por su bolsillo y será muy feliz y envidiado por sus conocidos y demás gilipolleces. De ahí que el que cae en esos timos, sea tan pesado y quiera llevarte a la organización a que veas lo chachi guay que es la venta multinivel o como se quiere llamar, ya que hay varios nombres para este tipo de estafas piramidales.

Por supuesto el producto a vender es una chorrada sin ninguna salida comercial, pero el negocio no está en vender champú de baba de caracol o hiervas medicinales, el royo consiste en que tú y los que se apunten, paguen una "donación" (ahora se llama así, por temas legales) para participar en ese magnífico negocio. Después sí, puede que se venda realmente algo, pero lo gordo del negocio no es lo que se vende, lo gordo del negocio es la entrada de dinero de los que hacen "donaciones" para poder trabajar.

En definitiva, estos tinglados son tan antigua como la venta de crecepelos y se basa en aprovechar la desesperación de gente que tiene grabes dificultades económicas, además de carecer de bastante pocas luces y escrúpulos, ya que estos timos solo funcionan con el círculo más cercano del pardillo, ya que el pardillo será el que usando sus contactos sociales y familiares, intentará captar para la organización a más pardillos como él. 

Cuando dejan de entrar nuevos pardillos, la organización desaparece con el dinero de las "donaciones" el pardillo se queda con un stock de cafeteras purificadores de agua o de hiervas medicinales que ocupan barias baldas de una estantería y con un buen número de amigos y conocidos perdidos para siempre, porque él fue el que les engañó y les hizo perder dinero y tiempo a sus amigos/ conocidos.


----------



## Enterao (28 Sep 2012)

no es exactamente asi. ha habido compañias que emplearon marketing multinivel para expandirse , avon , la compañia de cosmeticos por ejemplo...

la fuerza de ventas que asi se desarrolla es ingente porque los compradores hacen de vendedores .

la distincion entre fraude o legal no esta tampoco tan clara. esto lo estan haciendo ahora los bancos mismamente , nos traes clientes y te rebajamos o te damos pasta..


----------



## dodaltel (28 Sep 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> no es exactamente asi. ha habido compañias que emplearon marketing multinivel para expandirse , avon , la compañia de cosmeticos por ejemplo...
> 
> la fuerza de ventas que asi se desarrolla es ingente porque los compradores hacen de vendedores .
> 
> la distincion entre fraude o legal no esta tampoco tan clara. esto lo estan haciendo ahora los bancos mismamente , nos traes clientes y te rebajamos o te damos pasta..



Sí, efectivamente una estafa legalmente hablando no lo es. Pero si se sabe que el que se mete pierde pasta, tiempo y amistades y que la empresa, siempre gana pasta, además de que lo que vende nunca da realmente beneficios, pues no se, estafa según el código penal no será y por eso siguen siendo legales, pero entre tú y yo, si eso no es un timo, que venga dios y lo vea.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (28 Sep 2012)

HaPLo dijo:


> Es que esa es la base de los timos piramidales, para que 1 gane, tienen que perder 20. Estoy segurisimo de que con estas empresas muchisima gente se ha forrado, el problema es que habra 100 o 1000 veces mas personas que han perdido dinero.



Me suena a bolsa.


----------



## HaPLo (28 Sep 2012)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Me suena a bolsa.









:: :: ::


----------



## Chila (28 Sep 2012)

arehucas75 dijo:


> Tengo un colega metido en ACN y no ha ganado una puta mierda. Es que hay que ser gilipollas. Y todavía habla como si la empresa fuera a ser mayor que Microsoft. COn tanto gilipollas seguro que sí.



Sí eso mismo.
Parece que sea su equipo de fútbol.
Ni yo hablo así de mi empresa, que me paga mi nómina todos los meses.

Ahora instalan gas los de ACN, y creo que electricidad, y me suena algo de una especie de tele que hace videollamadas...
Es lo que tiene que un familiar esté dentro, que te enteras de todo...


----------



## HaPLo (28 Sep 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Sí eso mismo.
> Parece que sea su equipo de fútbol.
> Ni yo hablo así de mi empresa, que me paga mi nómina todos los meses.
> 
> ...



y seguro que lo venden como la revolucion, cuando hay smart tvs que hacen eso desde hace muchisimo tiempo (lo mismo sucedio con el videotelefono ese que vendian a 200 eurazos si mal no recuerdo)


----------



## No Registrado (29 Sep 2012)

*Ay que estudiar señores, antes de poder hablar sobre algo*

Estoy licenciado en Marketing General por la Yale University así mismo termine mis estudios en Ciencias Empresarilaes en Barcelona.
Si cierto es que hay muchas formas diferentes de multinivel, unas más eficaces y otrs que estan en duda, el marketing multnivel es una opción empresarial tan eficaz como una franquicia. Solo cabe que en una franquicia , quien la compra esta preparado para ser empresario y el franquiciante ya tiene experiencia y aca en el multinivel o networking muchisimas veces el contactado no tiene ni idea y su patrocinador igual, y como nos averguenza comentarlo en la linea ascendente hasta encontrar respuestas concluyentes, nos inventamos.
Llevo más de 20 eños en network marketing, siempre con la misma compañia, hay años buenos, malos y regulares, pero si tú maestro, asesor o patrocinador es alguien con sabiduria, todos, si todos los de tu equipo tendran resultados, siempre y cuanto hagan al pie de la letra las insctrucciones de desarrollo, al igual que una franquicia o a caso viste un McDolalds azul, con café de jamaica y dispensando hot dogs, NO ellos siempre hacen lo mismo y de la misma forma. En Network, igual.
Por calificación en cantidad de personas que se ganan la vida honradamente en el conjunto de Multinivel y las muchas opciones que te ofrece cada uno de ellos, puedo decirte que 
Amway, Herbalife, ACN, Oriflame, Nu Skyn, 4Life son algunas de ellas, sólidas y honradas en su origen. Si eres alguien con determinación y capacidad de aprender te espero en la nº1. Nos vemos


----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Sep 2012)

Un pardillo y su dinero no permanecerán juntos mucho tiempo. De hecho, nunca debieron haberse conocido.


----------



## Pdid (29 Sep 2012)

Y esas son las conocidas. Después hay muchas otras y cada día más, Infojobs está lleno de ellas. Es muy fácil pillarles porque en la oferta de trabajo siempre suelen buscar gente joven (18-30), sin estudios y sin experiencia. Si es immigrante es el no va a más.
Te ofrecen un mercantil de mierda y todo a comisión. 
Además, hacen unos lavados de cerebro brutales a los que entran allí. Creo que hasta tienen sesiones de coaching y tal para motivarse... ridiculizan al que vende menos... 

Lo que yo creo es que una vez no haya pirámide por abajo ea más pardillos, todo este sistema se vendrá abajo.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (2 Oct 2012)

Acredito dijo:


> ¿Cuenta la Thermomix de los cojones?



Como aparato es de una calidad tremendísima, hace lo que promete, tiene soporte del fabricante, recambios, una comunidad de usuarios orgullosa de mostrar sus recetas y no da verguenza haber comprado una. Hay hasta revistas del tema, una oficial de la "casa", y varias más de otras editoriales, a cada cual más cutre.

Lo que sí es piramidal es el método de ventas y captación de clientes. Y el precio es directamente un robo.


----------



## vividor (3 Oct 2012)

Un amigo del barrio de toda la vida me mandó un mensajito hace unos meses sobre un negocio que tenía entre manos. Quería quedar para hablar del mísmo.

Por mi parte sin problema, quedar con un conocido para tomar algo y hablar de un supuesto negocio siempre me llama la atención, aunque sea para pasar un rato charlando sobre como ser "hemprendedoreh"...

Hoy por la tarde quedé con él. Antes de quedar le pregunté de que iba el tema, si me podía contar algo. Él apresuradamente me dijo que era mejor hablarlo en persona tomando algo. Yo acepté.

A la hora acordada apareció el colega, esperaba que nos dirigierámos a un bar a tomar una caña y pasar un rato charlando. Pero no fué así, me contó que era una especie de franquicia de "un primo de él" y que ibamos a casa de una conocida... A mí ya el tema me sonó "rrrarrro rrrrarrro". 

A medida que ibamos subiendo las escaleras me empezó a contar que iba sobre café y que era un negocio en alza muy prometedor. Ahí ya se me quitaron las ganas de subir escaleras... Pero por no mandarlo a la mierda lo seguí y entré en el piso.

Allí nos esperaban 4 personas. Lo cual me sorprendió aún más, y me tocó doblemente los cojones por que aquello ya no me parecía algo "normal", se suponía que ibamos a quedar "con su primo" para hablar "de una franquicia" y aquello no tenía pinta de una reunión informal de un emprendedor que buscaba un poco de opiniones y charla...

Una de las cuatro personas era otro "pardillo" (como iba yo) que lo habían llevao para contarle "el cuento de la lechera". Mi colega y dos chicas más eran los ganchos y un tipo con cara de espabilao y mucha labia era el encargado de la charleta...

El negocio iba sobre *ORGANO GOLD*, una "empresa" de cafés "orgánicos y saludables" con una forma de negocio "innovadora" y "con beneficios rápidos y demostrables".

El tipo "espabilao" venía de Cádiz, vestia en plan jipi, con acento raro (entre del sur y medio brasileño) y con una labia contrastada.

Me invitaron a tomar un café "de los que vendían" y cuando todos nos sentamos el tipo "espabilao" empezó su teatrillo "powerpointísta" e "ipadísta".

Empezó a hablar del hongo que llevaba el café y lo buenos que eran y de que el café era un negocio "mundial" y con un potencial "brutal" por que "to diox bebe cafeses, al menos uno al día...", vamos estabamos ante el negocio del siglo... Vender "cafeses"...

Por cierto, el café raro e insipido. Ni lo acabé. No hizo falta que el "espabilao" empezase el teatrillo, para ver que aquello todo era un fraude, o al menos, con unas enormes posibilidades de FRAUDE PIRAMIDAL. 
Aunque el "espabilao" decía que su estructura no era piramidal, en el "powerpoint" el esquema era en... ¡FORMA DE PIRÁMIDE!... jojojo... Eso sí repitió varias veces que lo de ellos era una estructura de "netgüorkin"...

Al final lo del café quedó a un segundo plano y todo giró alrededor de los "megabeneficios" que se obtienen con este modelo de negocio, lo dueños y señores que vamos a ser de nuestras vidas y la facilidad con que se generan dichas "prebendas"...

En la charla el "espabilao" metió en el saco a grandes marcas mundiales que respaldaban el negocio, que si VISA, que si MERCEDES BENZ (que supuestamente cuando llegas a un nivel te pagan un MERCEDES, jojojojojo...), además de grandes nombres en cuanto a fortunas personales y negocios emprendedores (Bill Gates, Donald Trump, etc...)...

Te explicaban el tema de comisiones, los niveles que alcanzas con sus porcentajes de comisiones y tal pascual. Eso sí, todo dependía de que tu entrases en su juego y liases a más gente, por que no es solo vender "cafeses" si no liar a más gente para que caigan en la red y así tu pasar a cobrar comisiones de las ventas de los pardillos que lies... Un tinglao de lo más majo "hoygan"...

Para formar parte de la red había que sacar "licencia de vendedor" que costaba 61 Euros (incluyendo kit de "listillo" con carpetilla y demás chuminadas) y una vez "dado de alta" podrías comprar sus diferentes "packs" de venta de los sobres de café o té, desde 128 Euros ya tenías tu "pack" "hemprendedoh" ... 
Eso sí, te recomendaban que lo usases para invitar a tus conocidos "por la patilla" y mostrarles lo "innovador que es el sistema de *ORGANO GOLD*"...

De hecho fué de las cosas que más repitió el "espabilao", que invitasemos a tomar "cafeses" a los conocidos por que eso ayudaría a que el negocio "cogiese forma y volumen"... O sea pagas 128 euros para invitar a tomar café a los conocidos... Buen negocio...

Al final hubo un momento "ruegos y preguntas", y yo obviamente, no tenía nada que preguntar y quería irme. El otro tipo que habían liado para la reunión preguntó que cuanto ganaba el "espabilao" y éste dijo que "depende, pero que eso no era lo importante", de hecho en ese momento una de las chicas "gancho" saltó diciendo que "no tenía que valorar el hecho de las ganancias al principio, que lo importante era ver el negocio y la satisfacción que iba a tener como persona y tal y cual...". 

Vamos patético, tipico de secta total... 

Mi colega también participó en la "trama gancho" aportando su granito de arena diciendo que se ganaba pasta, eso sí, no dijo cuanta, de hecho nadie dijo ninguna cifra. 

El "espabilao" contó que su reto era ganar 20.000 Euros al mes y que ahora estaba ganando poco menos de la mitad... Estuve a punto de reirme, pero me contuve...

En ese mísmo momento me levanté y les dije adios a todos, incluído a mi colega.

Vamos que salí por patas. A mi colega ni adios le dije, es más, como me venga con historias le voy a cantar las cuarenta...

Eso sí, estos de *ORGANO GOLD* se están aprovechando de la gente que se encuentra en una situación dificil para sacar tajada....

Avisados estais...


----------



## Enterao (3 Oct 2012)

pero el problema de fondo no es que sea piramidal la red de venta , el problema es que el producto suele ser una puta mierda invendible..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Oct 2012)

Otro truño infumable como las Bayas de Goji esas...:abajo:


----------



## Chila (3 Oct 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pero el problema de fondo no es que sea piramidal la red de venta , el problema es que el producto suele ser una puta mierda invendible..



Mi familiar me lo dió, y le confirmo que es flojo.
El capuccino de Hacendado es mejor, el de Nescafé mucho mejor.

Eso sí, ojo, es ORGANOGOLD. Que previene el cáncer. Ahí lo dejo. :no:


----------



## nyc99 (3 Oct 2012)

OrganoGold.... y otras muchas mas, hace un tiempo había un rollo de esos de una compañia telefonica americana.... Lo peor de todo es que muchos pican y los engañan.


----------



## HaPLo (3 Oct 2012)

me hace gracia que en los tags ponga eso de "i+d español pata negra" cuando ninguno de esos negocios nace en España si no que normalmente son otros espabilaos extranjeros los que los traen aqui


----------



## damnit (3 Oct 2012)

vividor dijo:


> Un amigo del barrio de toda la vida me mandó un mensajito hace unos meses sobre un negocio que tenía entre manos. Quería quedar para hablar del mísmo.
> 
> Por mi parte sin problema, quedar con un conocido para tomar algo y hablar de un supuesto negocio siempre me llama la atención, aunque sea para pasar un rato charlando sobre como ser "hemprendedoreh"...
> 
> ...



Impagable historia :XX: se la voy a llevar a un colega que ya me está dando la matraca con esto... 



HaPLo dijo:


> me hace gracia que en los tags ponga eso de "i+d español pata negra" cuando ninguno de esos negocios nace en España si no que normalmente son otros espabilaos extranjeros los que los traen aqui



Es cierto, pero en España encuentran terreno abonado para tontos a los que engañar, debe de ser este el país con más tontos por m2 :XX:


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (4 Oct 2012)

HaPLo dijo:


> me hace gracia que en los tags ponga eso de "i+d español pata negra" cuando ninguno de esos negocios nace en España si no que normalmente son otros espabilaos extranjeros los que los traen aqui



Es que es I+D español, aquí nació el esquema Ponzi.

Baldomera Larra, hija de Mariano José de Larra, fue la primera en llevarlo a cabo.

Baldomera Larra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Juliano el apóstata (31 Oct 2012)

ACN: según he investigado lo que te venden no son los productos a comercializar, lo que te venden es que integres a mas comerciales; estos pagarán los 400 euros de la "licencia" y así sucesivamente; claro el primero que empezó esto estará en la cima de la pirámide pero los pringaillos no verán ni un euro de las comisiones


----------



## Biodiesel (31 Oct 2012)

Precisamente hoy me ha contactado un viejo conocido proponiéndome un nuevo negocio basado en la venta de Café con extraordinarios atributos ::


----------



## chaber (31 Oct 2012)

No son piramidales, son "multinivel" ::

A mi una vez me ofrecieron una mierda parecida, el timo consistía en vender nosequé (no lo recuerdo, tal veza fueran webs o algo parecido) pero había que comprar un portátil muy güeno por 900 leuros al listo que tenía delante para presentar el producto.

Lo bueno es que yo fui a esa reunión (en la cafetería del World Trade Center de Barcelona) porque en principio se trataba de una oferta de trabajo. Claro, te apuntas a una oferta en Infojobs y te dicen que te han seleccionado y que la reunión es en el WTC de Barcelona y piensas coño esto parece serio. : Luego te dabas cuenta que los dos timadores se pasaban la tarde (en la cafetería del WTC para dárselas de ricos) alargando las coca colas y rapiñando cacahuetes

Lo mejor es que al cabo de 2 meses me encuentro al vendedor de humos que me intentó timar presentándose donde yo trabajaba (claro, tenía mi CV y el de muchos) para proponerle no se que negocio a mi entonces jefe.


----------



## iPod teca (2 Nov 2012)

Yo tengo 3 historias de amigos metidos (o que se metieron) en estas mierdas y me intentaron captar. Todos dicen lo mismo: "tu que eres un tio listo" "tu que eres emprendedor" "tu que sabes ver negocios te voy a contar uno que vas a fliparrrrr"


Caso 1: Cash

Hace 7 años un colega me dice que ha estado en una reunión el día anterior y que va a ganar mucha pasta. Se llama cash y venden cursos de casi todo. Pero que lo realmente interesante es coger a más "representantes". El pollo deja 3000 euros en la misma reunión!!!.
Le digo que me cuente y según me lo va explicando le cambia la cara y él mismo me dice: ¿es un timo, no?
Efectivamente me meto en internet y sacamos toda la mierda. Decide joderse y no intentar meter a nadie. 

A los 6 meses aparece en Antena3 un programa de cámara oculta desarticulando toda la trama.

Estafa piramidal - YouTube


Caso 2: 4life

Otro conocido que me quiere meter aqui.

Ésta es muy buena. Un pollo que se dedica al marketing se levanta un día rascandose el escroto por detrás y al abrir el frigorifico ahí estaba, una proteina que se le ha pasado a todos los laboratorios científicos del mundo mundial. Se pone a venderlas puesto que son milagrosas y te curan desde las almorranas hasta el cáncer (dicho por mi amigo). factor de transferencia le llaman.

En vez de anunciar semejante descubrimiento, decide que es mejor hacer un marketing social y conseguir miles y miles de vendedores que revendan ese producto. Eso si nada de publicidad a gran escala.
La mierda es la misma, pagas 500 pavos de no se qué libros y además 100 euros/mes para comprar un bote de las pastillas todos los meses.

Se creen la misma mierda que les meten, que si es una empresa solvente, que si la numero 10 de USA por facturación, que si las pastillas las obligan a tomar en hospitales en Rusia de lo milagrosas que son, etc. 

Me dice y todo que en farmacias las venden por 80 euros el bote pequeño. Le digo que vamos a esa farmacia de enfrente a demostrarlo y se queda helado. No va, obviamente...

Hay un caso en facebook de una chiquilla metida que se acabó suicidando. La hermana mayor, que es la que cuenta la odisea de su hermana, es amiga de un amigo mio. Le cuenta que aparecieron los de 4life para recuperar el movil y el contrato tras su muerte. ¡FLIPA! La hermana los manda a paseo y efectivamente descubre que el ultimo mensaje se lo envía al "lider" de 4 life en Madrid pidiendo disculpas por no haber cumplido las expectativas. Y en el contrato hay una clausula que recomienda no hablar a amigos o familiares que se metan con el producto o la empresa.

Caso 3: ACN

Otro conocido que me llama hace unas semanas así de golpe y me dice que se ha metido en un negocio alucinante, que si puedo ir a no se que hotel que hacen una conferencia....joder....le digo que si es "multinivel" no quiero saber nada. Aún así me sigue llamando y el otro día le digo que vamos a hacer un trato. Si es para vender productos telefónicos o eléctriconicos y ganar mucha pasta con ello que voy, pero que si luego me va a decir que la pasta la gano metiendo a más representantes que entonces no voy.

Respuesta: "pensaba que eras un lider macho, no me esperaba que no vieses este negocio. Si te lo he dicho a ti es porque sé que estas entre los mejores blablabla :bla:"

Lo dicho, me persiguen todas estas mierdas. Un saludo


----------



## Karonte (2 Nov 2012)

La próxima que va a sonar fuerte se llama Lioness u Lionais o algo asín, avisaos estáis.....


----------



## txemisys (13 Feb 2013)

*El timo de lyoness*

en efecto, el timo de lyoness está en marcha en España:

La tarjeta Lyoness

Uno de sus blogs de "despiste" a la gente:

Lyoness denuncias, timo, estafa o fraude piramidall ienso: :: :bla: :abajo:

y mi esfuerzo por abrir los ojos a la gente antes de ser timado por ellos:

Lyoness: EL TIMO :no:


----------



## chak4l (13 Feb 2013)

Lo de siempre, que si te vas a hacer rico, que si es legal, que es solo para emprendedores, que solo un selecto grupo de personas estarán dentro, las cuales tu has sido elegido...

Hace ya meses me quisieron meter en este chanchullo, y lo único que siento es que se llevaron la pasta de un amigo mio que por cierto sigue sin abrir los ojos y pensar que se va a hacer rico.

Cuanto le dais de vida a esta pirámide? poco tiempo o llegara algo mas alto como la de herbalife?



txemisys dijo:


> en efecto, el timo de lyoness está en marcha en España:
> 
> La tarjeta Lyoness
> 
> ...


----------



## el_gitano (13 Feb 2013)

Estos de lyoness anduvieron hace poco por mi barrio intentando engatusar a pequeños negocios. A cambio de suculentos descuentos, ellos le proporcionaban una lista de clientes socios inmensa.
También pedían a los comercios sus listas de clientes, a saber con que fin


----------



## Kamikaze@ (13 Feb 2013)

Por qué no actúa la fiscalía o alguien en casos como estos?


----------



## vividor (14 Oct 2013)

BlackPropaganda dijo:


> Ésa es también mi historia.



Cuente caballero cuente...


----------



## Smeentkin (14 Oct 2013)

Pillando sitio XD


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Oct 2013)

https://www.telexfree.com/, aqui otra que esta pegando en la Americas

la mujer de un colega local pago las cuotas del primer anyo


----------



## luismarple (14 Oct 2013)

Y qué podemos aprender de todo esto??

Que los timos piramidales son negocio especialmente en época de crisis.

Ala, emprendedores, ya sabéis lo que hay que hacer!!


----------



## zyro (14 Oct 2013)

No se me olvidará hace 30 años que mis padres entraron a través de un conocido en un sistema similar, BESTLINE.

Eran productos de limpieza y hacían las presentaciones en hoteles de 4 y 5 estrellas de Sevilla.

Había que vender productos además de meter a conocidos en el sistema.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Oct 2013)

zyro dijo:


> No se me olvidará hace 30 años que mis padres entraron a través de un conocido en un sistema similar, BESTLINE.
> 
> Eran productos de limpieza y hacían las presentaciones en hoteles de 4 y 5 estrellas de Sevilla.
> 
> Había que vender productos además de meter a conocidos en el sistema.



Que buenos eran esos productos de limpieza. "Valian" a 30 € el bote y en la drogeria de enfrente se vendia a 3€. Limpiaban muy bien, los bolsillos digo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Oct 2013)

La última tontada para pobres desesperados: proyecto killcrisis.

Ya es que ni te sablan cantidades importantes, se conforman con gicharte 5 leuros. Cutre hasta la náusea.

Pues la gente pica. pinchen y flipen, amigos.

Bonus points para la sección "por qué killcrisis no es una pirámide"


----------



## fuckencia (15 Oct 2013)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> La última tontada para pobres desesperados: proyecto killcrisis.
> 
> Ya es que ni te sablan cantidades importantes, se conforman con gicharte 5 leuros. Cutre hasta la náusea.
> 
> ...




bueno bueno bueno...
y la gente pica de verdad?
hay algún sitio donde mirar cuántos hay apuntados?

Yo ,referente al tema,lo más cerca que he llegado a estar de estos rollos ( que no me parecían del todopiramidales)fué una chica-señora que me ofreció vender lo de Mary Kay.
Y otra que me ofreció lo de vender Tupper

Con estas dos cosas ,por lo que me explicaron,realmente tu haces el desembolso en comprar los productos ...y luego los tienes que colocar....;si no,te los comes.
Y si traes a más vendedoras te dan premios o puntos o no sé qué.
De pagar autónomos no me hablaron...
Realmente eres un revendedor,de productos caros( relación calidad-precio)

A la de los tuperes ( que me asaltó en plena calle,por cierto,sin conocerla de nada),le pregunté que qué pasaba con la garantía d los productos,si se estropeaban quién los pagaba...y sobre las facturas ...me dió largas y me quedé con la duda.
Me dijo que no estaban obligadas a hacer un pedido mínimo y periódico,cosa que sí ocurría con la de cosmética(supuestamente)
Digo supuestamente porque a esta si la conozco....y no me extrañaría nada que quisiera hacerme creer que había obligación de pedir unos mínimos cada dos meses...para venderme ella a mí su excedente y conseguir más pasta ella.

Sobra decir que las mandé a paseo.Literalmente.

si tan buenos son sus productos...por qué no los introducen en el mercado convencional?; y si con las reuniones tienen unas cifras de venta del copón,(demostrables según ellas)con la venta a mayor escala hundirían en dos días al imperio Lóreal ,no ?


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (27 Nov 2013)

Tengo una conocida que le estan calentando la cabeza con "Mary kay" que se asemeja mucho a las mierdas de las que hablais por aqui.

Dicen que es como avon pero muchishiiiimo mejor mash barato y mash calidad y que no se quien se lleva 8k al mes, etc...::::

Como se les puede sacar de esa mierda sin se que se cabreen (es casi peor que la fiebre ladrillera).

Alguna experiencia con este multinivel no piramidal?






aunque a mi me parece una piramide mire por donde lo mire el multinivel de marras


----------



## Demonic_Tutor (27 Nov 2013)

Me contesto yo solo:

http://www.pinktruth.com/

Aqui hay municion.


----------



## ZEROSUM (9 Dic 2013)

Hay algo sobre inversiones en oro. Se llama EMGOLD.No me lo han propuesto a mi directamente. Un compañero de trabajo si se ha involucrado,desconozco las bases del sistema, pero se basa en ingresar cuotas de 120 €, creo que como pago unico...,(por tanto se basa en inversiones por volumen de candidatos y de esto hay mucho.
Te prometen la devolución de unos 3.000.-€ en ¿tres meses?...¿cinco meses?...Esta claro que no hay inversion que sostenga estos rendimientos. Bueno si ,hay una,invirtiendo el oro en extracto refinado de plantas del altiplano...
Bromas aparte, me suena que esto lo han elaborado para hacerlo muy creible. Mi acompañero me enseño un folleto "MUY ELABORADO",HABLABA DE SEDE EN DUBAI....,y literatura parecida.
Salvo que yo este completamente errado y alguien me abra los ojos,esta claro que hay gente que elabora muy concienzudamente estas cosas....


----------



## pepeleches (18 Dic 2013)

Hay una diferencia muy grande entre un negocio multinivel y otro piramidal. Lo jodido es que esa diferencia es conceptual, y a veces es difícil poder distinguir un sistema de otro.

Esa diferencia hace que el negocio multinivel sea perfectamente legal, y el piramidal sea un delito, porque es una estafa. Y para más inri, como es lógico todos los negocios piramidales se intenta esconder aparentando ser una estructura multinivel.

He estado como en tres charlas de estas, y y dos me parecieron estafa y gorda, eran claramente piramidales. La otra opción tenía pinta más seria, y si hubiera sido otro momento quizás me hubiese animado.

¿Y cuáles son las diferencias? Pues la diferencia principal es d*e dónde vienen los ingresos.* En un sistema multinivel, los ingresos provienen de la venta. Si tú o los agentes que tú hayas captado venden, sacarás pasta, si no, no.

En el negocio piramidal, la venta...es lo de menos. Porque la pasta se saca de la aportación de los pringaos que al entrar tienen que pagar un canon elevado.

La última vez que me junté para una charla de estas fue con una persona que no conocía, a través de un amigo que estaba presente y que por desgracia ya había pagado ese canon.

Escuché la explicación (fue solo a mi), y claro, el problema es que yo si que conozco 'como va las cosas'. Es decir, se de ventas, de márgenes, de números y de ganancias. No creo que sea fácil venderme la moto, o al menos no tan fácil como para alguien que no hay trabajado nunca en este mundo.

Por educación aguanté los 15 minutos de charla, y a partir de ahí le empecé a hacer preguntas. Al principio sin mucha mala hostia, luego ya rebordencas. Y se lo hice pasar medianamente mal. 

Porque no tenía ni pies ni cabeza. Lo menos importante era que vendieras. Y por mucho que pudieras vender, tu facturación al mes iba a ser ridícula. Y tu comisión directa más aún, si eras un crack podías ganar...¿100€ al mes? En plan exagerado.

Ahora bien, empezabas a sacar pasta conforme hacías tu propia pirámide. En el momento que tenías X niveles de pringados, había un momento en que la pasta empezaba a crecer en plan exponencial. PERO NO DE LA VENTA!!!, que era lo de menos. 

Por supuesto, siempre te decía que había gente que ganaba X, sueldos maravillosos y tal, pero el que me hizo la entrevista en ningún momento me quiso decir por donde rondaban sus ingresos, ni siquiera cuanto facturaba al mes. Porque es que realmente ni se dedicaba a vender, sólo a captar pringados. Me di cuenta enseguida de que llevaba varios años en esto y ni se había molestado en aprender a vender. 

Si es un negocio multinivel real, debe existir la posibilidad de que cada integrante de la estructura tenga sus buenos ingresos sólo con sus ventas. Cuando ya te venden que apenas hay que dedicarle tiempo, que la empresa no necesita gente que intenta matarse vendiendo, ya queda bien claro. ¿Qué empresa seria no quiere gente que intente vender todo lo posible? Pues está claro, quieren hacer el menor ruido posible. 

En una estructura multinivel legal puedes sacar dinero de tus propias ventas, y si tienes gente por debajo de ti ganarás un porcentaje en base a lo que vendan, en ningún caso en base a que convenzan a más gente. Porque el dinero proviene de las ventas, no del canon que paguen otros pringaos.

Es un sistema legal, que anima a gente con iniciativa a buscarse la vida, de forma que la empresa se ahorra mantener y controlar la estructura comercial, y el coste lo reparte entre los que integran la red como si fueran comerciales autónomos.

En esta última presentación que os digo, saqué la calculadora del móvil y era absolutamente imposible que una persona se sacara ni medio sueldo vendiendo. Sólo empezaba a ganar algo cuando tenía una estructura montada de tropecientos niveles, y por supuesto era el único que se sacaba algo. Y sacaba como 50 veces más metiendo a prindatos que vendiendo. 

Si es un multinivel de verdad, no debe estar premiado meter más gente a la estructura. Tiene que premiarse QUE VENDA esa gente que está en la estructura, que es muy distinto.


----------



## Buryni (18 Dic 2013)

Leo muchos comentarios y la mayoría no tenéis ni idea de lo que es el multinivel... criticáis igual que los viejos de mi pueblo, sin ton ni son.

No los conozco todos y entre ellos hay muchas estafas, pero empresas como acn, organo gold y similares no son estafas piramidales.

Son oportunidades superinfladas por los que estan dentro, prometiendo X dando o trabajando poco. Si eres tan incauto en pensar que haciendo poco vas a ganar mucho es que eres tonto. 

El gran problema de esta mercadotécnia es la gente que está dentro... la barrera de entrada es tan pequeña que cualquier entra (con o sin formación empresarial o al menos unas nociones sobre el empredimiento) y van contando su película y calentando la cabeza a conocidos para que entren.

Yo contemplo un negocio si me lo presenta un emrpesario, con experiencia y con resultados. Uno que está en el fango y tiene la oportunidad de su vida es polvora mojada.

Esas empresas no son un timo, el 99% de los que estan en ella no tienen mucha idea y de eso si tienen culpa las empresas y ellos mismos claro.


----------



## riabajo (12 Ene 2014)

¿Sabéis algo de los grupos de networking de BNI? Pagas unos 700 euros al año y quedan todos para desayunar a las 7 de la mañana una vez a la semana. Y van haciendo negocio entre ellos. Hay quien dice que es rollo piramidal. Tienes que intentar atraer a más gente e invitarlos a los desayunos y conocer el grupo


----------



## luismarple (12 Ene 2014)

riabajo dijo:


> ¿Sabéis algo de los grupos de networking de BNI? Pagas unos 700 euros al año y quedan todos para desayunar a las 7 de la mañana una vez a la semana. Y van haciendo negocio entre ellos. Hay quien dice que es rollo piramidal. Tienes que intentar atraer a más gente e invitarlos a los desayunos y conocer el grupo



Dan bien de desayunar? si es desayuno de buffete y te dejan llevarte algo de embutido y un pan para media mañana a lo mejor me lo planteo tal como está la cosa.


----------



## riabajo (12 Ene 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> Dan bien de desayunar? si es desayuno de buffete y te dejan llevarte algo de embutido y un pan para media mañana a lo mejor me lo planteo tal como está la cosa.



Los desayunos son en hoteles en plan buffet, pero tienes que pagar 10 euros o algo así para ir.


----------



## Lombroso (27 Abr 2014)

Lyoness consiste en desembuchar 2.000 eurazos que te canjean en compras e ir engatillando a todo el que puedas.


----------



## DanielFaraday (28 Abr 2014)

Tengo varios amigos que se meten en estas historias multinivel. Algo de oro y herbalife.

Aburrido estoy de oírlos.


----------



## Avispado (7 May 2014)

La piramidal de moda ahora es Lucrazón.

Yo fui de invitado a una reunión y no me enteré de qué iba la empresa ni qué vendía exactamente, pero decían que podría ganar dinero de por vida haciendo unos pocos clientes y socios.


----------



## YOL (7 May 2014)

Esta gente son como sectas, la estrategia es la misma y el tipo de gente que cae es similar.


----------



## iPod teca (7 May 2014)

Avispado dijo:


> La piramidal de moda ahora es Lucrazón.
> 
> Yo fui de invitado a una reunión y no me enteré de qué iba la empresa ni qué vendía exactamente, pero decían que podría ganar dinero de por vida haciendo unos pocos clientes y socios.



Es la primera vez que la escucho.
Sin saber nada y sólo con ver su web ya te digo yo lo que debe ser.

1- Se trata de una plataforma de ecommerce gracias a la cual te instalas tu propia tienda online y vendes productos (SUS productos). Y te darán una comisión por cada venta.

2- Te cobran casi 3000 dolares por anticipado y 100 $ mes

3- SEGURO que aquí te dicen que si quieres ganar dinero de verdad, si metes a alguien en la plataforma ganas 1000 $ por cada nuevo socio, afiliado o como le llamen. Más X al mes.

Lo de siempre, te pagan esos 1000 de la entrada del dinero que el otro tiene que pagar. Cuando acaba la farsa los últimos no tienen nuevos socios y acuden a papá Estado porque "han sido engañados".

Nada nuevo bajo el sol...

tags: empresa mega internacional, libertad financiera, crecimiento de un 25% anual, facturan billones de blilones, solo para emprendedores de verdad, etc...


----------



## Avispado (8 May 2014)

iPod teca dijo:


> Es la primera vez que la escucho.
> Sin saber nada y sólo con ver su web ya te digo yo lo que debe ser.
> 
> 1- Se trata de una plataforma de ecommerce gracias a la cual te instalas tu propia tienda online y vendes productos (SUS productos). Y te darán una comisión por cada venta.
> ...



Sí, es más o menos a sí.

Una de las gracias de Lucrazón era que prometían rebajar las comisiones que cualquier comercio paga cuando se cobra con datáfono. Y tú eras el comercial que ibas por los comercios diciendo que iban a pagar menos en las operaciones con tarjeta sí o sí, que trabajas para una Level one... Entonces, tú te llevarías parte de las comisiones esas y también de las de los socios que tú habrías enganchado y también de los que estos habrían enganchado. Por tanto, cuantos más socios y niveles tenga tu pirámide (o como ellos lo llamaban, "la matriz"), más dinero conseguirías. 

Además, si te haces socio, te dan un comercio electrónico posicionado y todo, pero con la condición, no sé si obligatoria, de que le compres sus productos a otros comercios de Lucrazón, y así crear una especie de comunidad.

No daban mucha información, escudándose en que aún no había en España, pero que iba a ser el primer lugar donde empezaría esta megaempresa después de EEUU. "Por fin España es primera en algo", decían.


----------



## amenhotep (8 May 2014)

Me quedo atónito ante la credulidad de la gente. 
Hace 20 años, cuando no existía Internet, era comprensible que la gente estuviera desinformada o fuera ignorante.
Hoy día, caer en una de esas redes, es equivalente a ser analfabeto funcional.
O como dice el Mota:


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (8 May 2014)

Acredito dijo:


> ¿Cuenta la Thermomix de los cojones?



La Thermomix es como los productos Apple: un producto de calidad media-alta (para lo que se suele ver por ahí, aunque nada te impide comprar algo similar a mucho menor precio si buscas bien) pero con toda la cadena de producción-venta-postventa controlada. Sin descuentos, solo tiendas "oficiales" (las charos en el caso de Thermomix) y un precio de escándalo porque el cliente es la base de la pirámide.

Yo no creo que sea un timo. Si la Thermomix se vendiese en grandes superficies la compraría todo el mundo. Entonces a algún ejecutivo de la empresa se le ocurriría reducir 0,2mm el grosor de la cubeta de acero para ahorrar costes y entonces...


----------



## Genis Vell (8 May 2014)

riabajo dijo:


> Los desayunos son en hoteles en plan buffet, pero tienes que pagar 10 euros o algo así para ir.



Es decir pagas 700€ año + 10€ euros por reunión semanal (1200€/año aprox) para levantarte a las 6 de la mañana para desayunar y hablar de negocios que son humo. 
Estos no son timadores, son hideputas y sadicos... unas birras una cenita o algo... desayunos...ains...

Yo y un amigo fuimos tentados por un conocido con: Spinglo y Synkronice.

Metodología la que todos han dicho, videos, paowerpoints, ganarás pasta si te esfuerzas, referidos, niveles... los costes era asumibles 350€ o menos creo recordar... el caso es que iba a petar todo, que su creardor era el de Twitter o Skype o algo así (los logos de los 3 se parecen algo)... resultado la web de Spinglo no esta disponible ya (en su mmento estaba en fase beta)

Y lo que nos queda...


----------



## NCB (8 May 2014)

Otro timo: Monavie.

Zumo de cáscaras de frutas a precio de oro.

Y la gente pica...


----------



## Lombroso (16 May 2014)

El último en el que se ha metido un amigo se llama Lyoness.
En palabras de mi amigo: "Se trata de una cooperativa de compra."
A groso modo consiste en un "sistema de publicidad efectiva." Me explico. Ellos han creado una aplicación de móvil en la que aparecen las empresas y comercios afiliados a Lyoness. Estar afiliado a Lyoness significa que aceptan cobrar con una tarjeta Lyoness, la cual otorga un porcentaje de descuento sobre la compra realizada. Cada sector tiene su porcentaje de descuento. Por ejemplo, el de la alimentación (bares y restaurantes) tiene un 5%, lo que supone que si una persona con tarjeta Lyoness va a cenar a un restaurante y la cena le cuesta 50 € va a obtener un descuento de 2,50 €. Este descuento no se lo aplican directamente sino que va a parar a una especie de fondo en el que vas acumulando. Esos 2,50 € que deja de ganar el restaurante es un pago por publicidad efectiva, ya que se supone que has ido a ese restaurante "gracias" a la sugerencia que hace Lyoness en su aplicación. Los 2,50 €, se fraccionan en varios porcentajes que se reparten entre:
1) Quien consiguió que ese restaurante se hiciera afiliado de Lyoness.
2) El comercial (así llaman ellos a los ingénuos que entran en el negocio) que le dio al cliente la tarjeta para que pagara.
3) El comercial que metió al comercial del punto anterior en el negocio.
4) La empresa Lyoness
Así que cada uno de los que engañan puede ganar dinero de tres formas distintas:
1) Enganchando a otros para que entren (esto es lo más sencillo)
2) Convenciendo a empresas para que se unan.
3) A través de las compras que hacen las personas a las que les has dado la tarjeta Lyoness (en este punto es donde se les convence de que con los clientes que hagas hoy, en un futuro vas a ser rico sentado en el sillón de tu casa.) Por cierto, "dar" una tarjeta Lyoness a un amigo es gratis, bueno cuesta 1 € por plastificación y cosas de esas pero hay que distinguir entre el comercial Lyoness (el ingénuo) y el amigo que solamente coge la tarjeta y paga con ella. Este último solamente tiene que abrirse una cuenta en no se qué banco, meter dinero e ir pagando de ahí como si te hicieses cualquier otra tarjeta de crédito.
Y para entrar (aquí viene lo mejor) no tienes que pagar nada, según sus palabras. Solamente tienes que comprar un bono de 2.000 euros en compras. Aunque evidentemente todo se trata de un timo piramidal, hay que reconocer que es de los más currados que he escuchado últimamente.
¿Dónde está el engaño? Donde siempre. Te prometen unos porcentajes que al final resulta que no son los prometidos por el simple hecho de que hay pocas empresas que han picado. Y claro, si esos 2.000 euros los canjeas en compras, realmente solo habrás perdido tiempo... pero no, resulta que me pongo a ojear el mapa de establecimientos afiliados a lyoness (disponible en su página web) y me encuentro en que en mi ciudad y alrededores solamente hay 3 restaurantes y una gasolinera, y eso que vivo en un lugar de más de 150.000 habitantes. Entonces, ¿cómo se supone que voy a gastar 2.000 € en 4 sitios? Ellos te responden, "en gasolina ya te lo gastas al cabo de un año". Cierto, pero es que para llegar a esa gasolinera desde mi casa pasó antes por 5 diferentes y el posible porcentaje de descuento (creo recordar un 3%) lo pierdo en ir expresamente a ese sitio en lugar de ponerlo en la más cercana, a parte de que la gasolina es más cara en esa.
Luego te salen con que grandes empresas como el Corte Inglés, Decathlon o Leroy Merlín han entrado, por lo que "no debe ser un timo si esas empresas entran". Lo que no cuentan ellos es que esas empresas realmente no han entrado sino que Lyoness ha pactado con ellos unos vales de compra que cualquier comercio puede pactar con el Corte Inglés. Lyoness le dice al Corte Inglés "hazme 100 vales de 5 € de descuento cada uno" y le paga a tocateja 500 € (luego el Corte Inglés no pierde ni un céntimo "entrando" en Lyoness). Posteriormente reparte esos vales entre las personas que lleguen a X puntos. Cada punto se consigue, por ejemplo, haciendo una compra superior a 100 €, de modo que si para obtener descuento en el Corte Inglés te hacen falta 5 puntos, llegamos al caso de que has tenido que gastar 500 € para que te hagan un descuento de 5 euros, lo que viene a ser un descuento del 1%.
En definitiva, otro más que sumar a la lista.


----------



## Juan Palomo (16 May 2014)

En ese de Lyoness está un familiar, y dale que te pego con el rollo para meterme a mí. Le he dicho un montón de veces que yo no creo en esos negocios, y que no deja de ser un sistema Ponzi.
Como no quiero enfadarme con él procuro evitarlo. Son como una secta los jodíos. Quería que fuese a una reunión y le dije que ni de coña, que yo la lío parda con el "espabilao" como ha dicho antes el vividor en un post anterior.

Este familiar tiene un negocio bastante rentable y lo que dice es que quiere vivir teniendo ingresos sin trabajar. Menudo iluso, pronto despertará.

"Qué país, qué paisaje y qué paisanaje".


----------



## murpi (16 May 2014)

Sobre estas mierdas unos vídeos graciosos: 

¡Chuiso se infiltra en BIM Latino! - Episodio 1 - Chuiso
Â¡Chuiso se infiltra en BIM Latino! â€“ Episodio 2


----------



## Vytautas (16 May 2014)

murpi dijo:


> Sobre estas mierdas unos vídeos graciosos:
> 
> ¡Chuiso se infiltra en BIM Latino! - Episodio 1 - Chuiso
> Â¡Chuiso se infiltra en BIM Latino! â€“ Episodio 2



muy bueno jajajaj


----------



## Lombroso (16 May 2014)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> En ese de Lyoness está un familiar, y dale que te pego con el rollo para meterme a mí. Le he dicho un montón de veces que yo no creo en esos negocios, y que no deja de ser un sistema Ponzi.
> Como no quiero enfadarme con él procuro evitarlo. Son como una secta los jodíos. Quería que fuese a una reunión y le dije que ni de coña, que yo la lío parda con el "espabilao" como ha dicho antes el vividor en un post anterior.
> 
> Este familiar tiene un negocio bastante rentable y lo que dice es que quiere vivir teniendo ingresos sin trabajar. Menudo iluso, pronto despertará.
> ...



No entiendo qué necesidad tiene una persona con un negocio rentable de meterse en cosas raras. Mi amigo pagó 200 € por ir a una reunión a Barcelona. Los 200 € eran la entrada para escuchar una conferencia de un tío que se había hecho rico saliendo casi de la pobleza (evidentemente un tío que hace conferencias a 200 € se puede hacer rico fácilmente.) A parte se costearon el viaje y una noche de hotel, así que figúrate entre todo eso más la comida se dejaron más de 300 € en un fin de semana. Este amigo mío tiene audios que han comprado a Lyoness sobre emprendedores (emitidos por sudamericanos), libros, etc. Parece que el negocio no solo son los 2.000 € que pagas en un principio. A parte, este chico se habrá gastado en gasolina mucha pasta recorriendo polígonos para intentar enganchar a empresas, por no hablar de la factura del teléfono y el coñazo que da. 
Lo peor de todo es que cuando algunas veces le dices que no lo ves claro y que has leído que es un timo se enfada.


----------



## Juan Palomo (16 May 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> No entiendo qué necesidad tiene una persona con un negocio rentable de meterse en cosas raras. Mi amigo pagó 200 € por ir a una reunión a Barcelona. Los 200 € eran la entrada para escuchar una conferencia de un tío que se había hecho rico saliendo casi de la pobleza (evidentemente un tío que hace conferencias a 200 € se puede hacer rico fácilmente.) A parte se costearon el viaje y una noche de hotel, así que figúrate entre todo eso más la comida se dejaron más de 300 € en un fin de semana. Este amigo mío tiene audios que han comprado a Lyoness sobre emprendedores (emitidos por sudamericanos), libros, etc. Parece que el negocio no solo son los 2.000 € que pagas en un principio. A parte, este chico se habrá gastado en gasolina mucha pasta recorriendo polígonos para intentar enganchar a empresas, por no hablar de la factura del teléfono y el coñazo que da.
> Lo peor de todo es que cuando algunas veces le dices que no lo ves claro y que has leído que es un timo se enfada.



El que yo te digo ha ido a Madrid y la mujer a Austria y algún lugar más. El gasto que hacen no creo que compense pero es que no hay quién les haga razonar (y no seré yo quién lo haga). Toca esperar el desenlace y poco más.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 May 2014)

De esta se ha hablado varias veces en el hilo.

TelexFree

Ya ha petado y los promotores de España ya han desaparecido.


----------



## black_rebel (16 May 2014)

¿Tenéis alguna información sobre NU SKIN?

Es sobre tratamientos de belleza y tal.


----------



## Vytautas (17 May 2014)

black_rebel dijo:


> ¿Tenéis alguna información sobre NU SKIN?
> 
> Es sobre tratamientos de belleza y tal.



algun conocido/amigo te ha ofrecido?

---------- Post added 17-may-2014 at 08:00 ----------




black_rebel dijo:


> ¿Tenéis alguna información sobre NU SKIN?
> 
> Es sobre tratamientos de belleza y tal.



HE ENCONTRADO ESto,¿qué opinas?

Bernardo Perles Â» Archive Â» NU SKIN COSMÉTICA Y NUTRICIÓN


----------



## black_rebel (17 May 2014)

Vytautas dijo:


> algun conocido/amigo te ha ofrecido?
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2014 at 08:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Conozco a una conocida que se ha metido en el tema éste. Me ha hablado de Nu Skin y tal.

La verdad es que está ilusionada, pero me parece que se va a tener que mover muchísimo para ganar un dinero todos los meses.


----------



## fert12_45 (17 May 2014)

HaPLo dijo:


> Es que esa es la base de los timos piramidales, *para que 1 gane, tienen que perder 20*. Estoy segurisimo de que con estas empresas muchisima gente se ha forrado, el problema es que habra 100 o 1000 veces mas personas que han perdido dinero. Y no solo dinero, tambien amistades.



No exactamente, ganan los primeros que llegan. Al primero que llegue hazle parecer que es el negocio del siglo incluso poniendo dinero de tu bolsillo y despues .. ves contandoselo a tus amigos familiares y tal, que participen, cuanto más seamos mejor .. ahí está la clave en estas estafas, lo fundamental es que se corra la voz​


----------



## Juan Palomo (6 Jul 2014)

Ya ha caído Telexfree, a ver cual es el siguiente.



Una pirámide de codicia | Política | EL PAÍS


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (7 Jul 2014)

riabajo dijo:


> ¿Sabéis algo de los grupos de networking de BNI? Pagas unos 700 euros al año y quedan todos para desayunar a las 7 de la mañana una vez a la semana. Y van haciendo negocio entre ellos. Hay quien dice que es rollo piramidal. Tienes que intentar atraer a más gente e invitarlos a los desayunos y conocer el grupo



Pagas 700e al año mas el desayuno. jijiji


----------



## centuria (7 Jul 2014)

a mi hace años intentaron meterme en el rollo de amway, el que me lo ofrecio me decia que se iba a hacer millonario,,,sigue siendo un vendedor de seguros de 3ª


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Jul 2014)

EL networking de BNI que habeis puesto, pagar 700 pavos por ir a desayunar a las 7 de la mañana con un grupo tahures es cojonudo, a esas horas como no te metas dos lonchas de farlopa te pueden encular en el desayuno


----------



## Z4LMAN (7 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> EL networking de BNI que habeis puesto, pagar 700 pavos por ir a desayunar a las 7 de la mañana con un grupo tahures es cojonudo, a esas horas como no te metas dos lonchas de farlopa te pueden encular en el desayuno



A las siete no me levantó yo ni pa follar...


----------



## luismarple (7 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> EL networking de BNI que habeis puesto, pagar 700 pavos por ir a desayunar a las 7 de la mañana con un grupo tahures es cojonudo, a esas horas como no te metas dos lonchas de farlopa te pueden encular en el desayuno



Bueno... no me parece mala inversión. 700 euros por desayunar 52 veces al año sale a unos 13 euros el desayuno. Si es desayuno de buffete libre y te puedes llevar embutido para media mañana puede valer la pena. Mas luego lo que te ríes escuchando a esos illuminatis de la vida.


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Jul 2014)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> A las siete no me levantó yo ni pa follar...



Pues levantate para oir dos iluminados que te vende la torre eifel en fasciculos, a cambio que te dejen un dia exponer tu proyecto, todo para ampliar sus relaciones a la hora vender

Que les den por culo


----------



## Z4LMAN (7 Jul 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Pues levantate para oir dos iluminados que te vende la torre eifel en fasciculos, a cambio que te dejen un dia exponer tu proyecto, todo para ampliar sus relaciones a la hora vender
> 
> Que les den por culo



Yo he ido a Gin-Workings.....no es coña jajaja pero por pasar el rato con los de la asociación de empresarios


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (7 Jul 2014)

danilovix dijo:


> eso si, todos muy bien peinados y con corbata.



Indício suficiente como para haber salido corriendo


----------



## pimiento relleno (7 Jul 2014)

ACN sigue viva. Han debido de mejorar un poco las presentaciones, pero las condiciones son ominosas. Luego preguntas cúanto tiempo se necesita para recuperar la inversión y no hay respuestas concretas. Depende de lo que trabajes...


----------



## AJD (11 Jul 2014)

Otra estafa más para añadir a la lista: Xango. Bebida hecha a base de mangostan, a 22€ el litro de zumo.


----------



## InGoldWeTrust (6 Abr 2015)

Acabo de leerme todo el hilo.

Últimamente estoy investigando sobre el multinivel. En concreto, he leído algo y visto vídeos de un gurú americano del multinivel llamado Mike Dillard.

Por un lado, y como han dicho antes, creo que hay que distinguir entre multinivel y piramidal: si el producto es una basura y la compensación viene principalmente de meter nuevos socios: pirámide.

Y por otro, creo que el principal problema de la venta directa (suponiendo que la empresa es legal) es que 1) se mete gente que no conoce bien el producto, 2) no sabe cómo hacer el marketing del mismo y 3) no sabe cómo crear una red comercial gestionada por él.

Si no sabes nada de dietética y nutrición, malamente vas a vender suplementos vitamínicos a un consumidor informado. Si a tu primo Pepe no le interesan los suplementos, difícilmente le vas a vender algo. Y si menos aún le interesa hacerse distribuidor, no le vas a convencer para que se integre en tu red.

Creo que el éxito en el multinivel (no en las estafas piramidales) pasa por conocer el producto, saber atraer potenciales clientes, y entre ellos convencer a gente que también conoce el producto y también sabe atraer a potenciales clientes para que se integren en tu red.

Cualquier otra cosa es fracaso garantizado...


----------



## luismarple (6 Abr 2015)

InGoldWeTrust dijo:


> Acabo de leerme todo el hilo.
> 
> Últimamente estoy investigando sobre el multinivel. En concreto, he leído algo y visto vídeos de un gurú americano del multinivel llamado Mike Dillard.
> 
> ...



Exactamente cuál es la diferencia entre un multinivel y un tinglado piramidal?

Si tienes un producto cojonudo que da pasta no se lo pasas a otro a cambio de una mierda de comisión. Contratas un comercial que pierda el culo y te quedas con todo el margen de esa venta, como hace cualquier empresa seria.


----------



## Rascacoco (6 Abr 2015)

InGoldWeTrust dijo:


> Si no sabes nada de dietética y nutrición, malamente vas a vender suplementos vitamínicos a un consumidor informado. Si a tu primo Pepe no le interesan los suplementos, difícilmente le vas a vender algo. Y si menos aún le interesa hacerse distribuidor, no le vas a convencer para que se integre en tu red.



Yo no me he leído el hilo pero al hablar de nutrición supongo que te referirás a los productos de Herbalife. Voy a hacer un apunte que sentenciará cualquier duda al respecto: ningún entendido en nutrición compra ni recomienda esos productos. Ni preparadores físicos, ni deportistas profesionales, ni consumidores de nivel medio. Es todo marketing y mierda a precio de oro. Echadle un ojo a foros especializados y veréis que es una marca inexistente dentro de los círculos medianamente serios.


----------



## InGoldWeTrust (6 Abr 2015)

Vaya por delante que lo poco que conozco de esta industria es de leer cosas en internet y ver vídeos de youtube, no pertenezco a ninguna de estas empresas ni he ido nunca a ninguna charla.

Dicho esto...



luismarple dijo:


> Exactamente cuál es la diferencia entre un multinivel y un tinglado piramidal?



La principal diferencia es que en un piramidal la mayoría de tus ingresos como distribuidor vienen de la comisión que te pagan por meter a gente por debajo en la pirámide, y en un multinivel es por la venta de productos. 

¿Cómo es el plan de compensación? Si no te pagan por vender productos sino por reclutar gente, tiene toda la pinta de estafa piramidal.

También se puede ver en cuál es la "cuota" de entrada como nuevo distribuidor (no es lo mismo tener que pagar 50€ por un kit básico que 1000€), en que la empresa tiene la obligación de recomprarte los productos y devolverte el dinero si lo deseas (requisito legal), en cómo son las sesiones informativas (si hay foco en producto o en meter gente), etc.

Muchas de las críticas que he leído en internet sobre algunas de las empresas se supone "más serias" de esta industria vienen porque la gente va con la idea de que esto es un empleo, cuando es más bien como pertenecer a una franquicia. Y por ser franquiciado, tienes que pagar.

Respecto a lo del "lavado de coco" y demás, es algo que hacen todas las empresas grandes con sus nuevos reclutas, especialmente si son jóvenes. Se les suelta una charla hablándoles de que están en la mejor empresa del universo y del brillante futuro que les espera dentro de la organización, del plan de carrera, etc. Yo aún recuerdo alguna "charla motivacional" de cuando hice entrevistas para alguna consultora hace ya bastantes años...



luismarple dijo:


> Si tienes un producto cojonudo que da pasta no se lo pasas a otro a cambio de una mierda de comisión. Contratas un comercial que pierda el culo y te quedas con todo el margen de esa venta, como hace cualquier empresa seria.



Puedes tener un producto cojonudo pero quizá la mejor forma de comercializarlo es mediante distribuidores independientes que a la vez sean consumidores. En eso consiste básicamente la venta multinivel.

Entre las ventajas que para una empresa tiene comercializar de este modo, se me ocurren:

.- Reduces tus gastos en fuerza de ventas, ya que los comerciales son independientes. Es decir, como empresa, no necesitas vendedores.
.- No necesitas gastar mucho en márketing para conseguir "leads" (potenciales compradores) ya que lo hacen los distribuidores. Los "eventos" para atraer clientes y hacer demos de los productos los hacen los distribuidores, normalmente en su casa o en la casa de algún cliente (reuniones de tupperware, demos de thermomix, etc.).
.- Tampoco necesitas gastar mucho en medios publicitarios (TV, radio, etc.).
.- Eliminas también el gasto de tener que posicionar tus productos en los estantes de un gran almacén, negociación con mayoristas, etc.
.- No necesitas una infraestructura de tiendas físicas para vender.
.- Al ser tus distribuidores consumidores de tus productos, es muy posible que la gente de su "círculo" (amigos, familiares, etc.) sean también potenciales consumidores de ese producto, por afinidad (si a mí me va el rollo ecológico y tomo batidos orgánicos :: es lógico pensar que en mi círculo de amigos haya gente que también los tome). Por tanto, estás mejorando la eficiencia en tu llegada al mercado.
.- Relacionado con lo anterior, está más que estudiado que la gente se fía más de la opinión y consejos de alguien de su confianza que de lo que le pueda contar un extraño. Por lo que si alguien de mi confianza me dice que el producto X es cojonudo, le voy a hacer más caso que si me lo dice un vendedor a puerta fría a quien no conozco de nada.

Estas y supongo que alguna ventaja más tendrá para la empresa que fabrica los productos.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2015 at 09:37 ----------




Rascacoco dijo:


> Yo no me he leído el hilo pero al hablar de nutrición supongo que te referirás a los productos de Herbalife. Voy a hacer un apunte que sentenciará cualquier duda al respecto: ningún entendido en nutrición compra ni recomienda esos productos. Ni preparadores físicos, ni deportistas profesionales, ni consumidores de nivel medio. Es todo marketing y mierda a precio de oro. Echadle un ojo a foros especializados y veréis que es una marca inexistente dentro de los círculos medianamente serios.



Como decía en otro post, no pertenezco a ninguna de estas redes, sólo estoy estudiando el tema.

Así que tampoco sé exactamente qué vende herbalife, ni puedo argumentar si sus productos son buenos o malos, porque no sé nada de nutrición.

Al hablar de conocer el producto, me refería a que si vas a vender suplementos nutritivos (por ejemplo) necesitas saber algo de nutrición, qué productos vendes, qué ventajas tienen, quién es la competencia, cuáles son sus puntos fuertes, cuáles son los tuyos, etc. Como en cualquier otro negocio.

Y que una cosa es el producto y otra es después cómo lo comercializas. El multinivel es una forma más de comercializar un producto de consumo.


----------



## Europio75 (6 Abr 2015)

No me creo que a estas alturas todavía haya gente que tenga duda de que palo van las multinivel o piramidales que es exactamente lo mismo y que solo cambiaron el nombre por que una ley las prohibió.

El timo consiste en buscar a un puñado de desesperados, sin muchas luces y fácilmente manipulables. Se les promete el oro y el moro y que si traen a alguien más, irá subiendo de nivel hasta llegar a lo más alto y blablabla.

En resumen, el negocio es que captes gente que paguen el enganche y que compren unas mierdas invendibles, para ir engordando la bola. Cuando la baca ya no da más de sí, se cierra el chiringo y los que han montado el timo se van a otra ciudad donde no les conocen y vuelta a empezar. Ponen unos cuantos anuncios en infojobs, segunda mano y similares, del tipo "se busca personas de cualquier edad, sin experiencia, para cubrir un puesto de dirección de ventas y formar parte de un equipo humano y blablablablabla,... sueldo, 3000€" y claro, siempre aparecerán unos cuantos panolis que si hacen caso a semejante anuncios es que realmente son idiotas, así que los de la piramidal se ahorran la molestia de la selección y de contestar preguntas incómodas.

Esos royos están montados para sacarle los cuartos a los desesperados, en ningún momento nadie va a ganar dinero vendiendo esos productos, ya que como dije, son invendibles.

A final de cuentas, enganchando a 15 o 20, podemos estar hablando perfectisimamente de sacar más de 30.000€ en 2 o 3 meses, ya que todo es beneficio para el que organiza estos timos.

Desde siempre estas cosas han florecido en tiempos de crisis, siempre se presentan como una oportunidad y como un favor que se le hace a alguien en una situación complicada, la verdad es que es un timo, muchos se callan por vergüenza y no denuncian, ya que han perdido pasta, han hecho el subnormal intentando vender a sus familiares y conocidos una mierda que nadie quiere y encima, si a enganchado a algún amigo/ familiar, pues también termina perdiendo esos contactos sociales.

Vamos, un negocio redondo.


----------



## Rascacoco (6 Abr 2015)

Efectivamente, al final el producto no se lo vendes al consumidor final sino a una lista interminable de "subcomerciales" que a su vez tienen que buscar a otros "subcomerciales", etc., etc., etc. En lo único en lo que coinciden todas estas empresas es en el modo sectáreo a través del cual venden sus productos y forman a sus comerciales. Cuando un familiar o amigo te los ofrece, más vale que no le lleves la contraria en referencia a la calidad porque vas a tener un problema. Ahí es donde se nota la manipulación y el sectarismo omnipresente.

No digo que no se pueda hacer pasta, claro que se puede, lo jodido es que se hace a base de cazar a nuevos vendedores y dar muuuuuuuucho la chapa a la gente que tienes alrededor, tanto para venderles mercancía como para "ofrecerles la gran oportunidad de su vida".

Herbalife es una maquinaria perfectamente engrasada.














Por cierto, investigados por posible pirámide (obvio).

El FBI investiga si la multinacional Herbalife es una estafa piramidal - ABC.es


De lo poco o mucho que yo pueda saber sobre nutrición deportiva y productos de calidad, me permito el atrevimiento de recomendar 2 tiendas españolas que fabrican muchos de sus propios productos. Hay gente realmente comprometida con la calidad.

Proenutrition - Venta de suplementos deportivos - Empresa 100% nacional - Proenutrition
hiperproteina.com


----------



## Lombroso (6 Abr 2015)

En respuesta a la diferencia entre multinivel y piramidal: 

En las piramidales los de arriba de aprovechan de los de abajo y siempre ganarán más. En las multinivel, estando en un nivel inferior puedes ganar más que alguien que está por encima de ti.

Esto según palabras de un amigo que lleva metido en estos tinglados desde hace años. En la realidad, son la misma mierda.


----------



## wililon (6 Abr 2015)

Hace poco en un bar escuché a un tío intentando vender una mierda de estas a una sudamericana con pinta de no enter nada. Le contaba cosas como que él hacía 2.000 euros al mes y llevaba un año, pero que casi todo el trabajo lo hacían unos máquinas que había cogido él y hacían 5 o 6 mil al mes y a él le correspondían parte por ser quien les cogió. 2 horas perdió el tío con una que se veía que no vendía ni agua embotellada en el Dakar. Todo esto un domingo por la mañana... vamos que estaba desesperado por que alguien le hiciera caso. Llevaba mil gráficas en plan powerpoint que seguro que ella no entendía.


----------



## Limonada (6 Abr 2015)

Hace poco cerro el timo de unetenet

Aqui os dejo una review de este timo piramidal

Unetenet

y también el post de un iluminado que se iba a forrar

Shurmanos, comienzo a currar en Unetenet ! - ForoCoches


----------



## Europio75 (6 Abr 2015)

Cada tanto aparece alguno por aquí con la matraca del multinivel y siempre sale ostiado. 

Se ve que no aprenden. 

Este no es el foro adecuado, los foros adecuados son los de sudamericanos y similares, aquí precisamente, estamos todos ya con el culo pelado de mil y un timos, ya sean inmobiliarios, políticos, económicos, bancarios, etc.


----------



## Chulita (6 Abr 2015)

Lo peor son aquellos que aún siendo conscientes de que han sido timados, niegan la realidad e intentan recuperar lo invertido timando a otros.


----------

